# Restoring 1965 Evinrude 9.5 hp



## fixit (Jul 17, 2014)

Restoring a outboard for a friend & found this part beyond repair & not available so I did what any HOBBY MACHINIST would do. MAKE ONE. 




Having machines is fun !

fixit


----------



## lpeedin (Jul 17, 2014)

Had several of these mid 60s 9.5 Johnsons & Evinrudes over the years.  Do you know why they were rated at 9.5 HP & not 10?  In many states, you didn't have to register a boat if the motor was less than 10 HP.  

These motors were the same size as the 15 HP, their RPM was just throttled down.


----------

